

Financial planning for SaaS startups  - chrija
http://christophjanz.blogspot.de/2012/03/financial-planning-for-saas-startups.html

======
bsardary
Great financial planning model by Christoph Janz. Highly recommended for SaaS
entrepreneurs. Thank You!

------
drobiazko
Christoph, great job. Thank you for sharing.

------
speij002
Helpful instrument :) thanks Christoph

------
kwiat
Helpful template, many thanks!

